# Vics & Tangs?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Debating if I want to go all Vic lake or all Tang, so was curious if some Vics would be compatible with such fish as shellies and gobies. This is going to be either for a 38 Gallon or 55 Gallon.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi At my point of vue, yu'd better to try an all vics or all tangs tank, I'm not sure if it gonna work in the long run. 
xris


----------

